# Jana 4th milestone!!



## alc112

Congratulations to our dear Czech moderatorka on her 4th milestone!!
Danke schön!! thank you very very much for being such a good friend!
Keep working and enjoying the forum


----------



## Whodunit

* *

*I wish I could have read each of your 4000 helpful and insightful posts, in order to acquire yet more knowledge from such an intelligent and knowledgeable person.*

* !أطيب التهانى *

​


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Jana!

Und vielen Dank für deine Hilfe im Deutschforum!


----------



## ILT

*Congratulations Jana!!!!!*​ 
Let's see...  if we ponder those 4000 posts with the knowledge shared in them, and prepared an indiference curve with the demand and supply, we still wouldn't be able to equal your great personality and fantastic contributions. 

 Thanks for sharing so many things with us


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Jana just a simple congrats!

Looking forward to reading more of your posts everyday!

thanks


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulazione Jana!

 We should start getting used to calling you Profe
As an Econ. prof. told me long, ago, one must be both proficient and prolific!  



Grazie,
un abbraccio...
Cuchu
​


----------



## franz ferdinand

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones por los cuatro mil posts!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ralf

Wenn man hier nicht aufpasst, wird man zweimal am Tag überrundet. 
Jana, alles Gute zur 4.000.

Ralf


----------



## winnie

brava!
thank you for your devotion to the forums


----------



## lsp

Brava, Jana!


----------



## Rayines

_Congratulations for the 4.000, Jana, and all your knowledge about languages!_


----------



## fenixpollo

_Happy Postiversary, Jana!_ ​

......


----------



## Eugin

*Thank you for those 4.000 contributions to this forum that make it the great place to learn, share, think, assess and laugh that it has become!!!*

And, *PLEASE*, keep up the same helpful and cheerful spirit!!!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Alfry

i miei complimentoni alla nostra supermoderatrice


----------



## Agnès E.

May I offer you this chocolate ribbon to replace your blue one the day you might eat it by frustration of everything you're missing by not visiting the French forums?  
Ah! j'oubliais... félicitations, Jana ! And thank you for your help!


----------



## Vanda

Jana, again?!

Well I am running out of words to congratulate you! 

Lucky us to have you here!

Parabéns de novo!


----------



## LV4-26

Congratulations to our beloved mod


----------



## elroy

*.لو لم تكوني بيننا لما كانت جودة المنتدى عالية إلى هذه الدرجة
*
*  !ان فواﺋد وجودك معنا فعلاً تفوق تكلفة الفرصة البديلة
*

*الف الف مبروك من صميم القلب *​


----------



## lauranazario

(Oooops, late again.) 
Congratulations Jana, for all you do to enrich our forums! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Jana!!


----------



## Jana337

* My sincere thanks for so many nice words! 

Jana
*​


----------

